# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  میشههه ی دیقههه بیاین،کمک برای عمومیااا

## Zigzag

سلام 
خب من نظام قدیم بودم و الان تصمیم به کنکور مجدد دارم ،از اذر شرو به خوندن کردم و تقریبا هیچ عمومی تا الان نخوندم ،چون خیلی عقب بودم ،میخوام از الان عمومیو شرو کنم ،لطفا بیاین و راهنماییم کنین که چجوری ،و از روی چه منابعی ،یا حتی دی وی وی یا کلاس انلاین یا ... میتونم تا عید مطالبو جمع کنم به طوری که تو همه عمومیا حداقل درصد ۶۰ رو بزنم 

سطحم متوسط رو به بالاست ،ولی هدفم پزشکیه  
راستی ازمون هم شرکت نمیکنم .
خیلی خوشحال میشم پیشنهاداتونو بهم بدین

----------


## Setty

تو عمومی ها کنکورای قبلی موثره با کتاب مثلا دور دنیا عمومیش یا سنجش عمومی خلاصه همین کتابهایی که کنکورای عمومی رو دارن، سوالاتشو بزنی و تحلیل کنی جوابش رو خوب بخونی، کم کم بعد از چند تا کنکورشو که بدی، میبینی بهتر شدیخب ببینیم بقیه چی میگن. چون از هر کی من خودم پرسیدم همینو بهم گفته بود معمولا

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zigzag


سلام 
خب من نظام قدیم بودم و الان تصمیم به کنکور مجدد دارم ،از اذر شرو به خوندن کردم و تقریبا هیچ عمومی تا الان نخوندم ،چون خیلی عقب بودم ،میخوام از الان عمومیو شرو کنم ،لطفا بیاین و راهنماییم کنین که چجوری ،و از روی چه منابعی ،یا حتی دی وی وی یا کلاس انلاین یا ... میتونم تا عید مطالبو جمع کنم به طوری که تو همه عمومیا حداقل درصد ۶۰ رو بزنم 

سطحم متوسط رو به بالاست ،ولی هدفم پزشکیه  
راستی ازمون هم شرکت نمیکنم .
خیلی خوشحال میشم پیشنهاداتونو بهم بدین


سلام
عربی:خیلی سبز+لغات کتاب 60 تا80 میزنم
دینی:کتاب+زیپ+تست میکروطلای70 تا80
زبان:مبتکران 50تا60 میزنم
واس ادبیات خودم ضعیفم نظری ندارم*

----------


## indomitable

*ادبیات:جامع میکروطلایی،برای لغتش نشردریافت
دینی:سفیرخرد
عربی:جامع خیلی سبز
زبان:جامع خیلی سبز+۱۲۰۱ لغت مهروماه*

----------


## MMdibi

> سلام 
> خب من نظام قدیم بودم و الان تصمیم به کنکور مجدد دارم ،از اذر شرو به خوندن کردم و تقریبا هیچ عمومی تا الان نخوندم ،چون خیلی عقب بودم ،میخوام از الان عمومیو شرو کنم ،لطفا بیاین و راهنماییم کنین که چجوری ،و از روی چه منابعی ،یا حتی دی وی وی یا کلاس انلاین یا ... میتونم تا عید مطالبو جمع کنم به طوری که تو همه عمومیا حداقل درصد ۶۰ رو بزنم 
> 
> سطحم متوسط رو به بالاست ،ولی هدفم پزشکیه  
> راستی ازمون هم شرکت نمیکنم .
> خیلی خوشحال میشم پیشنهاداتونو بهم بدین


فارسی لغت و املا و قرابت
عربی ترجمه و متن و تحلیل
زبان لغت و متن و کلوز

----------


## aa79

منم خودم نظام قدیم بودم و عمومیام به نسبت تخصصیا تو کنکور 99 خیلی بهتر بود(ادبیات %41 عربی %100 دینی %67 زبان %78)
پیشنهادی که دارم اینه که عجله ای برای تموم کردن عمومیا تا قبل عید نداشته باشید و این مورد لزومی نداره
چون مثل نظام قدیم نیست که مثلا بخوایم چندین کنکور عمومی بزنیم و شما فقط باید سوالات تمامی رشته های سال 98 و 99 رو چک کنید برای کنکور عمومی و کنکور کلی زدن
به نظر من از الان دینی,لغت و املا رو هر روز کار کنید و زبان,عربی,قرابت و آرایه رو یه روز در میون
تاریخ ادبیات هم که کم حجمه ولی با توجه به نمونه سوال جدیدی که ازش طرح شده نیازمند مرور زیاده مخصوصا اواخر کنکور
بیش از 5 ماه به کنکور مونده و میشه عمومیارو به حد اعلی رسوند واقعا.
برای خودتون ددلاین خیلی خاصی مشخص نکنید که مضطرب شید و فقط سعی کنید خوب بخونید از الان
البته همه اینا فقط نظر من بود و خودتون بهتر میدونید 
راجع به منابع هم به نظرم با توجه به این که از الان دارید شروع میکنید برای ادبیات موضوعی گاج رو بیشتر از الگو میپسندم.چون هم کم حجم تره هم تستای فوق العاده ای داره و مثلا قرابت رو هم اومده درس به درس اورده.واقعا عالیه
برای عربی هم,به نظر من با توجه به این که یه مقدار استرس زمان رو دارید,بهترین انتخاب کتاب عربی کامل گاج(میکرو طلایی) هست که روش عکس سعدیه.چون با این که مطالب انسانی هم داخلشه(البته ستاره دار کرده اونارو)با این حال کلا 1900 تا تست داره
و دسته بندی موضوعی هم داره که برای شخصی مثل شما که آزمون نمیدید واقعا خوبه و میتونید با توجه به موضوعی بودنش با نظم بیشتر و به دور از استرس آزمون برید جلو.ولی کتابی مثل جامع خیلی سبز 3100 تا تست داره و خب ممکنه برای الان انتخاب خوبی نباشه
به نظر من تو این وضعیت میکرو طلایی به همراه موج آزمون بهترین و معقول ترین ترکیب برای عربی هستن
برای زبان و دینی هم که مشکل خاصی نیست و کتاب جامع شونو راحت میتونید بخونید که برای هر دو پیشنهاد من خیلی سبزه
البته اینم بگم که برنامه باید شخصی سازی بشه.مثلا من گفتم زبان رو یه روز در میون بخونید اما به عنوان مثال,ممکنه بهتر باشه شما هر روز بخونیدش اگر داخلش ضعف جدی دارید(البته مثال بود فقط :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Zigzag

> منم خودم نظام قدیم بودم و عمومیام به نسبت تخصصیا تو کنکور 99 خیلی بهتر بود(ادبیات %41 عربی %100 دینی %67 زبان %78)
> پیشنهادی که دارم اینه که عجله ای برای تموم کردن عمومیا تا قبل عید نداشته باشید و این مورد لزومی نداره
> چون مثل نظام قدیم نیست که مثلا بخوایم چندین کنکور عمومی بزنیم و شما فقط باید سوالات تمامی رشته های سال 98 و 99 رو چک کنید برای کنکور عمومی و کنکور کلی زدن
> به نظر من از الان دینی,لغت و املا رو هر روز کار کنید و زبان,عربی,قرابت و آرایه رو یه روز در میون
> تاریخ ادبیات هم که کم حجمه ولی با توجه به نمونه سوال جدیدی که ازش طرح شده نیازمند مرور زیاده مخصوصا اواخر کنکور
> بیش از 5 ماه به کنکور مونده و میشه عمومیارو به حد اعلی رسوند واقعا.
> برای خودتون ددلاین خیلی خاصی مشخص نکنید که مضطرب شید و فقط سعی کنید خوب بخونید از الان
> البته همه اینا فقط نظر من بود و خودتون بهتر میدونید 
> راجع به منابع هم به نظرم با توجه به این که از الان دارید شروع میکنید برای ادبیات موضوعی گاج رو بیشتر از الگو میپسندم.چون هم کم حجم تره هم تستای فوق العاده ای داره و مثلا قرابت رو هم اومده درس به درس اورده.واقعا عالیه
> ...


ادبیات گاج منظور همون میکرو طلاییه که بچه ها بالاتر گفتن ؟؟
من نمیدونم میکرو طلایی با میکرو خالی فرق داره ایا ؟؟یا اسمش عوض شده؟؟
الان این ادبیاتی که شما میگین چه شکلیه؟

----------


## aa79

> ادبیات گاج منظور همون میکرو طلاییه که بچه ها بالاتر گفتن ؟؟
> من نمیدونم میکرو طلایی با میکرو خالی فرق داره ایا ؟؟یا اسمش عوض شده؟؟
> الان این ادبیاتی که شما میگین چه شکلیه؟


بله منظورم همونه
اسمش ادبیات موضوعی کامل هست که از سری میکرو طلاییه

----------

